# Q&A -- Exercise for Assistance Dogs



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I haven't posted one of these for awhile ...

For those dogs who are In-Training or working as part of a SD team, do you have an exercise program in place for them? If so can you share some of the details? Do you see any difference in the movement or thinking process since you started having your dog "work out"? How often do you do the exercises on your program? 

Often a SD may be expected to lay quietly for a long period of time while the handler holds an office job or the handler is attending a meeting. People get stiff and so would a dog that is expected to lay around at such a job.

Canine Side Bends
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2C5jiwUuapc

Remember, if doing something like the above exercise start slow and easy. Check with your vet that the dog's overall health would allow the dog to begin doing exercises. (Of course if the vet finds a concern against exercising your dog, your dog should be removed from many types of training or active work.) 

The above and other exercises like it may be useful to do for a few minutes at a time just to help get the kinks out. On days off, such exercises may be done for longer periods of time or as part of a warm up before a more in-depth exercise workout.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello. 

I have some questions for Assistance/service dogs.
I know this is an Exercise thread.
Sorry if I go a bit off topic.

I have an aunt who would like to own a dog. 

Predominantly for companionship. 

I could Image ways it could help her. However the vital thing here is that the dog never puts her in danger. 

She is not very mobile and although can walk independently she does not have good balance at all, and is brittle. Basically under no circumstance can the dog get into her feet or jump on her ever.

Is it possible or feasible to have a service dog that will never make a small mistake like this even once? Or is it just not practical?

So before looking into it further, would like to know if those expectations are even possible.

Thanks


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Dogs just like people are not 100% reliable in their jobs. There is no guarantee that a dog would never jump on her. I had days where my mind wondered and so do dogs. 

I think if you aunt wants a dog for either a trained companion (pet) or as a medical Assistance Dog she would be better with a toy breed. As to the small size for an Assistance Dog it would depend on the task the dog would be needed for. 

If you are interested in discussing your aunt's situation more please go ahead and start a new thread, and we will see if we can come up with some type of a solution for her.


----------

